# Filter blowing!!  WTF?  I need help!



## Sublime2012 (May 20, 2011)

Ok...filtering 250mg/ml test with 20%BB and 2% BA.  Using a 500ml Millipore PVDF with a hand vacuum pump at 20 on the gauge.  This is the second time that I think the filter has blown.  I heated the solution slightly before beginning.  Using a .45 micron with a prefilter.  After about 10 min the solution begins to foam up excessively in the receiver flask.  What is causing this???  Powders were 3.5 years old so could that be screwing things up?  Just tried another run but didn't heat the liquid as much and keeping the pressure at 10-15.  Never encountered this problem before.


----------



## yerg (May 20, 2011)

Yeah i still use the finger killers(whatman syringe filters)lol  Im also interested in what could be causing that..


----------



## keith1569 (May 20, 2011)

your pressure was to high bro..i keep it at 5psi
much higher and they start cracking


----------



## weightslayer (May 20, 2011)

the millipore's are tricky and fussy. sounds like you are using to much pressure. are you letting the solution cool before filtering? i would let it cool a bit, then go real slow...just until it trickles.


----------



## weightslayer (May 20, 2011)

keith1569 said:


> your pressure was to high bro..i keep it at 5psi
> much higher and they start cracking


this


----------



## Sublime2012 (May 21, 2011)

Really?  5?  I should have brushed up before I attempted this...it's been a while.  Thanks guys...I will try again and post results...it's my last filter so I hope it all works!


----------



## Movin_weight (May 21, 2011)

if your brewing large quanities of gear, it would prob be worth it to invest in a bottle top filter and vacuum pump.


----------



## keith1569 (May 21, 2011)

he was using a bottle top filter unit..just a complete unit that doesnt need to filter into a media bottle.  it says you can run it at like 15psi, but still most keep it around 5-6psi..any higher cracks become more likely.


----------



## Sublime2012 (May 22, 2011)

Ok...I managed to salvage about 30ml when I saw it starting to foam up.  I hit 2ml in the shoulder and no pain or signs of infection so that's the good news.  The bad news...I tried to crimp the 3 bottles and the damn crimper is messed up.  The flip top cap got stuck in it!  I think the place I ordered it from sent me the aluminum cap one instead of the flip off.  I haven't tried to filter the rest because how the hell am I supposed to seal the vials!?  This is BS and I am beginning to think that all these problems are a sign from the Universe that I am not supposed to be getting back into this shit.  

Large volume...yes...I used to do quite a bit through a perilstaltic pump and a Polycap 36as.  Not into all that anymore though.


----------



## weightslayer (May 22, 2011)

yeah i hear ya there! good luck getting raws anymore any way.


----------



## cutright (May 23, 2011)

Yep never go higher than 8psi or crackity crack happens lol


----------

